# Deconstruct Terry Richardson



## Iron Flatline (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a fan of embedding images for deconstruction, but am too busy right now.

Terry Richardson for H&M on Fashionising

Question: Are these just available light in bright sunshine? I don't even see a reflector being put to work.

Thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2010)

A couple look like straight,pure sunshine with no fill. But a couple also appear to have some fill--like the one where she's wearing the belt with the small studs in it--her arms have a bright highlight on them and the belt itself has a diffuse specular highlight, indicating some fill was used. There's also a shot where she's looking left,and there's a shadow on the right hand side of her jaw, and the shadow's density seems to indicate that some fill lighting was used.


----------

